# Ser empleado o independiente?



## romarios (May 3, 2009)

Soy ingeniero en electronica y trabajo para una empresa desarrollando algunos diseños de electronica, programacion de plcs,  desarrollando proyectos y lo que se les ocurra!
realmente algunas veces creo que no gano $$$$ lo que vale mi trabajo.

de un tiempo a la fecha tengo la inquietud de hacer trabajos por mi cuenta (pero tendria que dejar mi  trabajo) e independizarme. sin embargo me invade la incertidumbre.....        

me gustaria saber que opina la gente de experiencia de este foro, ya que creo que hay una gran variedad de opiniones y que mejor que aprender de la experiencia de los demas. 
vale la pena arriesgarse, hay mercado para todos los que queremos lanzarnos por nuestra cuenta. o sera mejor tener un sueldo seguro y siempre estar detras de una empresa     


saludos..............


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

.

romarios, por lo que veo estas pidiendo a gritos que te alienten a dejar el trabajo con relacion de dependencia !,

por el tiempo que esta corriendo (despidos en todo el mundo y por millones) es jodido tomar una decision, 

pero si sos joven, no estas casado y no tenes hijos; lo que no hagas ahora no lo podras hacer de grande, o por lo menos te costara mas poder hacerlo,

el tema de tener antiguedad en una empresa es uno de los motivos que mas inside para no dejar un trabajo con relacion de dependencia,

conozco gente que se independizo y le fue mal, otras bien,
otras con muchos años de antiguedad la empresa un dia les dijo que prescindian de su trabajo y hoy son mozos, taxistas y trabajos que desempeñan "personas grandes" y se las rebuscan reparando electrodomesticos.

.


----------



## romarios (May 4, 2009)

Tienes razon sobre el tema de la crisis mundial, tambien aqui en mexico conozco mucha gente que se quedado sin trabajo, realmente no son buenos buenos tiempos de tomar desiciones tan apresuradas.

creo que no soy un viejo, tengo 30 años... y si efectivamente  tengo una esposa y un pequeñin de 2 meses (que por cierto lo adoro)....

Bueno, creo que voy a tener que darme tiempo para ir abriendo camino y comenzar con algun trabajito extra por aqui y por alla. ya lo de la independencia creo que vendra despues...

gracias y un saludo enca...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2009)

Yo no me apresuraría , me tomaría un tiempito.

Fijate si al mismo tiempo podés ir haciendo algunas cosas particularmente.

Cuando la situación económica es buena , tenés posibilidades de progresar por ti mismo , cuando es mala , es más seguro trabajar bajo patrón   

El independiente debe proveerse minimamente: sueldo , aguinaldo , vacaciones , medicina prepaga , jubilación , impuestos municipales , impuestos nacionales  ops: .

Si la economía general no es buena , no es facil , yo esperaría que pase un poco ésta crisis   .


----------



## algp (May 5, 2009)

Aparte de las buenas recomendaciones que te han dado se me ocurre una cosa mas:

En la posibilidad de trabajar en forma independiente imagino que tener algo de cualidades "empresariales" debe ayudar bastante, especialmente cualidades como : ahorro ( y hasta un poco de tacañeria posiblemente ), y "buen ojo" para los negocios.

Especialmente con respecto al ultimo punto ( buen ojo para los negocios ) , creo que no suele ser un punto comun entre tecnicos e ingenieros, pero supongo habra de todo.

Me parece bien tu idea de ir comenzando de a pocos sin dejar el trabajo actual.

Suerte.


----------



## fernandob (May 5, 2009)

hola romarios.

tu crees que no te estan pagando lo suficiente, o mas bien lo que mereces.
quisieras tirarte por tu cuenta.

SABES que el trabajo lo sabes hacer bien, eso si lo sabes, por que a eso te dedicas.

ahora bien, para decidir que hacer tienes que ser sincero con tigo mismo y mirarte y ver si eres capaz de trabajar por tu cuenta.
como dije 2 veces y una mas el trabajo lo sabes hacer, PERO.........estas seguro que los clientes sabras conseguirlos ?
que sabes conseguir el trabajo ? 
esa es la cuestion.

una empresa puedes verlo en la tuya son varias areas, no una.
y si tu te vas ponen un aviso en el diario y contratan a otro.

asi que si quieres irte por tu cuenta se sincero con tigo mismo:
puedes emular a todas las areas necesarias de una empresa ?
manejar las situaciones ?
para asi poder ser tu tu propia empresa ?

saludos i


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

romarios dijo:
			
		

> creo que no soy un viejo, tengo 30 años... y si efectivamente  tengo una esposa y un pequeñin de 2 meses (que por cierto lo adoro)....
> 
> Bueno, creo que voy a tener que darme tiempo para ir abriendo camino y comenzar con algun trabajito extra por aqui y por alla. ya lo de la independencia creo que vendra despues...



.

comenzar con algun trabajito "extra", me parece una decision acertada, sin dejar el actual trabajo !

.


----------



## asherar (May 5, 2009)

Hace unos 10 años, con 38 de edad y tres niños, me tocó plantearme casi lo mismo. 
Hoy me permito humildemente dar algunos consejos:

Si tenés 30 años creo que aún estás a tiempo de mantener la ilusión de largarte por tu 
cuenta en el futuro. 
Eso sí: lo primero es no meterse en deudas a cuenta de éxitos futuros. 
Hay gente que dice: "No puede ser que a mi edad no tenga un auto/casa como la gente". 
Error: Sí puede ser ! En realidad pasa en la mayoría de los casos !

Me parece que considerando que tienes familia, tu situación laboral actual es la mejor: 
- Un ingreso de dinero fijo, o al menos predecible. 
- Una responsabilidad limitada a tu especialidad. 
- Te mantienes relacionado, conectado con gente de tu ambiente. 

Con estas cosas ya tenés una posición económica bastante estable, de dónde partir, 
y no te quitan el sueño los aspectos organizativos de una empresa propia. 
Ir mejorando el monto del ingreso dependerá de las oportunidades que puedas y 
sepas aprovechar. 

Puede parecer algo ingenuo o evidente, pero no todos las épocas son iguales. 
Hay épocas de "malaria" en las que es mejor dedicarse a estudiar: más de lo que 
uno ya sabe, u otras cosas (como contabilidad, principios de administración de 
empresas, si es que realmente piensas en largarte solo). 
Otras épocas de "abundancia" en que conviene comprarse equipamiento, pagarse 
algún curso de especialización con el que hacer diferencia en el gremio, etc. (invertir). 
En otras épocas rinde más el sólo trabajar y cobrar por la mano de obra. 

El peor error que yo he cometido es "encerrarme" en el proyecto de mi empleador. 
Cada proyecto puede ser la ventana para aprender cosas nuevas, o también una jaula 
donde uno gradualmente se va desactualizándo.  
Hoy te necesitan especializado en eso, pero mañana no se sabe en qué. 
Es mejor en lo posible dejarse un tiempito cada día para ir viendo lo nuevo que va saliendo, 
navegar, aprovechar que hoy tenemos internet! 

Y también conviene usar la "chapa" (respaldo) que te da la empresa para ir armando una 
"cartera" de contactos. 
Esos contactos son gente que te puede ayudar a crecer en el futuro cuando te largues solo, 
tal vez sean tus futuros clientes. 

La gracia está en saber sacar lo mejor de cada época, y no apurarse a tomar decisiones. 
Y fundamentalmente no "creérsela" (creer que uno está preparado cuando no lo está aún). 
Tal vez te convenga prepararte tranquilo hoy, para poder dar el salto en mejores condiciones 
cuando sea el momento. 

Saludos


----------



## eddy70 (May 7, 2009)

yo en mi caso trabajo por mi cuenta tengo ya 10 años independiente no fue facil, pensababa como tu que no ganaba $$$ lo que yo desearia, asi que decidi tomar la desicion de empezar por mi cuenta ahora que estoy independiente hay que tomar muchos factores en cuenta, sueldos, renta del local, telefonos, seguros social, etc.etc. yo solo te recomiendo que tengas encuenta todos estos factores y que no dudes en tus deciciones saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (May 7, 2009)

Realmente no hay respuesta correcta a esa pregunta.... es como preguntarle a Colon si su objetivo era descubrir america antes del viaje.... pero te puedo dar unos consejos por si te quieres independizar...

- Antes de renunciar a tu trabajo considera tener un dinero guardado para poder subsistir varios meses sin sueldo, practicamente nada de lo que hagas va a dar ingresos inmediatos
- Piensa severamente si tus ideales son validos o solo son sueños que te gustaria realizar, estar afuera es estar constantemente tocando puertas y adaptandose en 5nS a situaciones que nunca pensaste que podrian suceder
- No puedes irte a medias tintas, tienes que dar aun mas de lo que dabas en tu trabajo para poder subsistir... recuerda que ahora no tienes un jefe que te dice que hacer... tu eres el que tiene que ir a buscar trabajo
- Adaptarse no significa buscar la manera de que funcione.... algunas veces es mejor dejar de lado lo que sabes y buscar hacer otra cosa mientras te desatascas... incluso habra veces en que vas a tener que hacer cosas que no quieres hacer, pero no por eso las puedes dejar de hacer
- Y por sobretodo tienes que pensar en grande pero no fuera de la realidad... a nosotros los mexicanos nos cuesta mucho trabajo hacer eso... si piensas en chico te van a comer los leones... .


----------



## romarios (May 7, 2009)

les agradezco la lluvia de ideas que me han presentado, aunque muchas de esas cosas ya las he pensado, hay otras que no habia considerado y vale la pena pensarlas 2 veces. 
vale la pena considerar sus sugerencias. por ejemplo ahora que  la situacion economica esta algo dificil, creo que aguantare un tiempo mas con un sueldo seguro, pero aprovechare para actualizarme en algunas cosas que me pueden servir en un futuro. 
Creo que debo planear muchas cosas antes de tomar una desicion apresurada.

un saludo a todos y gracias por sus comentarios....


----------

